# San Francisco Sunrise to Yosemite Sunset in a Day



## grahamclarkphoto (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all!

I recently shot the Golden Gate Bridge during sunrise, and then drove 160 miles to Yosemite for the sunset. One of the amazing things about living in San Francisco is that you're so close to such awesome places!

No photoshop, ND grad filters used for both, Canon 17-40mm L, Canon EOS 6D, B+W Circular Polarizer 77mm

If you have any questions or comments please let me know!

Graham


----------



## RC (Apr 8, 2013)

Very, very, nice! And in the same day, very cool!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Quite a day!

Love the valley in the snow


----------



## barracuda (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent! Quite a day. I appreciate how the photos juxtapose with one another: sunrise to sunset; and shallow-water rocks covered in fog & mist and the other with snow & ice. Nice!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 8, 2013)

Great images! Sounds like it was a memorable day!


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 8, 2013)

Wonderful photographs! And it gives me a warm feeling to see those two places again I visited in 1994 - I really enjoyed my 3 weeks in the bay area and Yosemite & Sequoia Nat. Park!


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2013)

Great shots. Beautiful light. Very cool pictures.


----------



## RGF (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice. I was a graduate student at UCLA (and lived a summer in SF) and I must admit California is still in my blood (and heart)


----------

